# Zenit FS-12. The Photosniper - value???



## anetanc

I have a Zenit FS-12, the Photosniper, or Photosnaiper as it is writton on the stock is a Tair 3S 300mm F4.5 lens with Zenit SLR mounted on a rifle style stock. Its in case with number of filters.  Do you know how much it is worth???  Thanks for help!
Aneta


----------



## usayit

Perhaps you can get together with this guy

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76328


----------



## Mitica100

There is one for sale In Italy, about 150 Euros.

Click


----------



## kevin_c

Don't know how much it's worth but I wouldn't fancy walking around with it in city environment with it these days - You might find yourself getting a lot of unwanted attention from the authorities :shock:


----------

